# what seller should I buy therea band from



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been looking around on ebay for therea band gold but I don't know what I'm looking for do I want this? http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171012474377

Thanks


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, that does look like the stuff your gunna want,

I'm going to make a nice detailed post for you 
Its cheaper to buy almost anything in bulk, Thera band prices drop DRAMATICLY when bought in bulk.
But if you arent a huge enthusiast then you probably wont be splashing out $300 or so at a time on rubber.

Also, gold is the heavier stuff. If you're younger, and also not used to shooting a slingshot i'd suggest black.

http://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-Green-Heavy-Resistance-Exercise/dp/B0027AE2BE/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1388493932&sr=8-11&keywords=theraband+gold

To cut the bands into shape, You'll also need a rotary cutter. Any will do but heres a example:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rotary-Cutter-28mm-Fabric-Paper-Vinyl-Circular-Cut-Blade-Patchwork-Leather-Craft-/181209191415?pt=AU_Quilting&hash=item2a30e8d3f7&_uhb=1

Also here is a video on one way to attach bands to your fork.






Also, you can find out what bands length is right for you using Joerg Spraves band calculator, Here is the link:
http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Get mine from amazon, for some reason can't leave a link.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Therapy-Band-Gold-Max/dp/B001CE3PLE/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A1B3MN9HGSALI2

$50.76 for 6 yards


----------

